
Tax Freedom Day 2014 - protomyth
http://taxfoundation.org/article/tax-freedom-day-2014-april-21-three-days-later-last-year
======
protomyth
I do have a bit of a dispute on the #9 rating for North Dakota and believe
(given the data) it is being skewed by the Federal income taxes on the folks
working oil.

